
Use “-g -O2” option when employ gcc to compile your project - nanxiao
http://nanxiao.me/en/use-g-o2-option-when-employ-gcc-to-compile-your-project/
======
schanur
If you care about performance in your debug build, GCC has a special option
for that: -Og

Changelog: "A new general optimization level, -Og, has been introduced. It
addresses the need for fast compilation and a superior debugging experience
while providing a reasonable level of run-time performance. Overall experience
for development should be better than the default optimization level -O0. "

